# Echo Trimmer has me baffled



## jbhl4 (Jan 23, 2018)

got an Echo PE2400. Picked it up at yard sale for $25, owner said it used to start but now will not. Have some experience with these small two strokes so checked spark then compression (130), and then a new carb....nothing. Took the cylinder off and replaced that gasket....nothing...If I inject fuel into the cylinder, it fires right up. What was on it was a Walbro, according to serial # it should be. Replaced the new carb with another new carb....nothing....Bought a Zama....nothing..but, if I inject fuel in the cylinder, fires up.
So, obviously not getting fuel but can't figure out why..primer bulb fills up like it should.
Anyone else come across this?
Thanks,

jbhl4


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have a massive air leak or the pulse port is blocked, since you have had the carb off several times I would suggest checking the pulse port and gasket config if it is not blocked or clogged, while it is running spray/dribble carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along all mating surfaces if the engine tempo changes you have found your leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jbhl4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yup, we are thinking along the same lines. I did, even though the carb was new made sure nothing was clogged. New fuel lines, new intake throat and gaskets, adjusted jets from 1.5 turns out using 1/4 turn increments...
The problem with finding the leak like you mentioned is it only fires when direct injected, it doesn't run more than a few seconds....

Thanks,
JBH


----------



## jbhl4 (Jan 23, 2018)

So, today took it apart again. Decided to separate the crankcase just to make sure the gasket hadn't gone bad. When I took off the flywheel the oil seal pretty much fell out so going to call that my problem. Parts on the way.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopefully, all will be well. Have a good one. Geo


----------

